# E-LIQUID



## Rebel (24/8/15)

Hi

Please advise on who has stock of the following e-liquid:

Foggs Famous Sauce -At First Flight 3mg
Mikes Mega Mixes -Sweetbac 3mg


I am really looking forward to trying these.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/15)

Foggs
Vape Club have 0mg if that helps?
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/foggs-famous-sauce/products/foggs-famous-sauce-at-first-flight

And Sir Vape also has 0mg.
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collection...ucts/foggs-at-first-flight?variant=4835706563

@Sir Vape or @BigGuy when will it be in stock again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rebel (24/8/15)

Thanks @Rob Fisher. 

From last week Thursday VapeClub was sold out on the 3mg nic.

I cant believe i am craving for juice i have not even tried.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/15)

Rebel said:


> Thanks @Rob Fisher.
> 
> From last week Thursday VapeClub was sold out on the 3mg nic.
> 
> I cant believe i am craving for juice i have not even tried.



Make sure you get a bottle of Milky Way! I have nuked two bottles of it since I discovered it and I haven't done that with any other juices other than the two Cuttwood Juices.... and of course my Tropical Ice that I order half a litre at a time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/8/15)

Maybe send @Mike a PM regarding 3 mg SweetBac.
EDIT: See this is the Who has Stock thread so @Mike should be able to answer here.


----------



## BigGuy (24/8/15)

@Rebel Hi Foggs will be ready shortly i don't rush the process as i let my juices rest a lot before bottling. I was caught a bit off guard on the quantity ordered in such a short period and have got a fair amount brewing at different levels stages now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mike (24/8/15)

Thanks @Andre. As @Rob Fisher mentioned, Vapeclub carries both juices.

I'm just about fully stocked @Rebel. Will reply to your message now!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rebel (7/9/15)

BigGuy said:


> @Rebel Hi Foggs will be ready shortly i don't rush the process as i let my juices rest a lot before bottling. I was caught a bit off guard on the quantity ordered in such a short period and have got a fair amount brewing at different levels stages now.



When will these juices be ready?


----------



## Sir Vape (7/9/15)

@Rebel Vapeclub received Fogg's stock on Friday. They might still have some. PM @JakesSA or @VapeGrrl


----------



## BigGuy (7/9/15)

@Rebel They will be available first thing tomorrow morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rebel (7/9/15)

Thanks @BigGuy for the response.
Will it be available by you or vapeclub?


----------



## JakesSA (7/9/15)

Just updated the stock, not many left after the vape meet though ..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy (8/9/15)

You can either get it from vape club or us either or


----------



## BigGuy (8/9/15)

As you can see there is plenty in stock and we have more brewing.


----------



## Rebel (9/9/15)

Ordered, thanks for the response

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

